# I can't stand not knowing. What's up with Hibbing??



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It was probably really bad timing of me to join Kindleboards the day before the egg hunt started. I started searching without knowing anything about KB or the insanity people here. Found lots of threads that I wanted to go back and read later, without the eggs involved. I've learned a lot. But darned if I can find out how this whole Hibbing business started. Not to mention Hugh. It's just not fair of you oldtimers to keep the joke for yourselves. Where oh where is the thread that started it all?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan--

As near as possible, the Hugh Jackman thing probably started in this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,730.0.html about the movie Australia. Though does one really need an excuse to look at a picture of Hugh Jackman? After this, pictures of Hugh started cropping up everywhere.

As for Hibbing, my late sainted mother was from Hibbing, Minnesota. I am contractually obligated to follow her proud tradition of working Hibbing into as many conversations as possible. And I do.  (She was really, really, good at this.)

Thus the KindleBoards axiom: If Hugh Jackman is not the answer to the question, Hibbing is.










Hope this helps.

Betsy


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

FINALLY!!! Answers!!! We need a sticky at the top of the "Welcome to Kindle boards" section that explain all this because even I was clueless!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ahhhhh...  I see....  

...  except that I don't watch a lot of movies, and so I wouldn't recognize Hugh if I tripped over him.

But I've been to Hibbing!


Thank you for explaining.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Man, that avatar is cracking me up, Susan.

That is all.

Oh, except for you shouldn't talk about having been to Hibbing, because you're apt to make people jealous. Almost as jealous as if you'd been to Hugh Jackson, which you probably haven't been since you..._have_ you recently tripped over an Aussie dude who never mentioned his name?

Man! That avatar is adorable!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And every time Hugh or Hibbing gets mentioned, that gives me an excuse to post a picture from my bottomless photobucket collection.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Y'know....Hugh just doesn't look like Hugh with short hair.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Y'know....Hugh just doesn't look like Hugh with short hair.


I can take care of that...










(from the Van Helsing hair extension days...)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Ahhhhh... I see....
> 
> ... except that I don't watch a lot of movies, and so I wouldn't recognize Hugh if I tripped over him.
> 
> ...


Seriously? Did you go the Greyhound Bus Museum?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> FINALLY!!! Answers!!! We need a sticky at the top of the "Welcome to Kindle boards" section that explain all this because even I was clueless!


Nah, it's a rite of passage. We know that you've really spent some time here at KBoards when you ask.



Betsy

(I should point out, if it isn't clear already, that I may be responsible for the Hibbing references but Leslie is responsible for all Hugh sightings.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (I should point out, if it isn't clear already, that I may be responsible for the Hibbing references but Leslie is responsible for all Hugh sightings.)


Oh no, not true! You gave me this picture, remember?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh no, not true! You gave me this picture, remember?


You're right, and others have contributed too. There was a thread where people were trying to post Hugh pictures you had never seen before. I should have said "all most Hugh sightings."

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Need a photo from Hibbing:









Mom was very proud of her high school, pictured above. There's a pool and a pipe organ. People take tours of the school.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Man, that avatar is cracking me up, Susan.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> ...


Why thank you. That's my cat Pixie.

No Hugh sightings (that I know of).

And I was only in Hibbing once, for an evening visit, so it's not like I've actually seen anything of the town.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> And every time Hugh or Hibbing gets mentioned, that gives me an excuse to post a picture from my bottomless photobucket collection.


<groan> oh no... what have I done.... sorry, Harvey!

(BTW... did Harvey finally pull the plug on girls' night out, or did you just run out of steam? although.... I did note a reference to a second Hugh thread, but by that time I was too tired to search for it.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a real cat? and it's yours?  I thought you had gotten it from "Cats Gone Wild" or something.  We wanna see the big picture!  Please post it!

OK, why would you go to Hibbing for an evening visit?  Were you visiting someone?

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Seriously? Did you go the Greyhound Bus Museum?
> 
> Betsy


Seriously. But I didn't see anything of the town. This was in the early days of dating DD's dad, who is from MN, and whenever we were up there to visit his family he would take me around to different towns to visit extended family and friends, a few each time, for little just-to-meet visits of an hour or two. Nice people, all of them (ok... almost all), but I hardly even remember all the names because the visits were short and the families were large. Anyway, one of them was in Hibbing.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Nah, it's a rite of passage. We know that you've really spent some time here at KBoards when you ask.


SOME time?? What with those eggs and all, I feel like I live here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> SOME time?? What with those eggs and all, I feel like I live here.


Now, THAT'S what we're talking about! Join the club!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's a real cat? and it's yours? I thought you had gotten it from "Cats Gone Wild" or something. We wanna see the big picture! Please post it!
> 
> OK, why would you go to Hibbing for an evening visit? Were you visiting someone?
> 
> Betsy


ROFL! That is indeed a real cat. No photoshopping or anything involved. I'll find the big picture but I've never posted one of my own here so you'll have to wait until I'm awake enough to figure out how.

"Cats Gone Wild" -- love it -- yes, she does have, um, attitude. In a good way.

For Hibbing, see above....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> <groan> oh no... what have I done.... sorry, Harvey!
> 
> (BTW... did Harvey finally pull the plug on girls' night out, or did you just run out of steam? although.... I did note a reference to a second Hugh thread, but by that time I was too tired to search for it.)


We've had a couple of different Hugh threads but probably the best was the *Australia* thread (which didn't intentionally start out as a Hugh thread but you know how these things go). That's where we all learned the definition of "crocking" which in turn inspired the "words I learned on my Kindle" thread. Even though there are _some people_ who disagree, I contend that we are a serious and thoughtful bunch.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> We've had a couple of different Hugh threads but probably the best was the *Australia* thread (which didn't intentionally start out as a Hugh thread but you know how these things go). That's where we all learned the definition of "crocking" which in turn inspired the "words I learned on my Kindle" thread. Even though there are _some people_ who disagree, I contend that we are a serious and thoughtful bunch.


As both a fabrics person and a wordy person, I certainly appreciated learning that. I'm sure I'll be keeping an eye out for this particular phenomenon when there are interesting examples of it encountered in the wild.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Speaking of *Australia*, I bought the DVD the other day, so now I can watch the scene by the fire study the textiles over and over, to my heart's content.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> We've had a couple of different Hugh threads but probably the best was the *Australia* thread (which didn't intentionally start out as a Hugh thread but you know how these things go). That's where we all learned the definition of "crocking" which in turn inspired the "words I learned on my Kindle" thread. Even though there are _some people_ who disagree, I contend that we are a serious and thoughtful bunch.


Ah, yes....crocking. The rubbing off of color from a dyed textile. That brings back such Hugh memories. Sigh....

(Love quoting Leslie's messages... )

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Even though there are _some people_ who disagree, I contend that we are a serious and thoughtful bunch.


When I look at a picture like that I am definitely thoughtful.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Speaking of *Australia*, I bought the DVD the other day, so now I can watch the scene by the fire study the textiles over and over, to my heart's content.
> 
> L


For those who want to do their own fire scene textile study, here's a Kindleboards link to the DVD for the movie.



Betsy


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Thoughtful and reverent.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Susan,
Welcome to the madness. We do love a good picture of a hunk and, of course, Hibbing. We are always looking for new pictures of Hugh for Leslie. By the way, Leslie, do you have your ticket yet for the new Wolverine movie? I just saw the promo on tv about 2 nights ago.

Oh, and Susan, we also like to discuss Jamie and Claire as much as possible too. Know any gorgeous red-headed Scots? (See Outlander threads)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

drenee said:


> When I look at a picture like that I am definitely thoughtful.
> deb


Except that your thoughts probably aren't repeatable here


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Susan,
> Welcome to the madness. We do love a good picture of a hunk and, of course, Hibbing. We are always looking for new pictures of Hugh for Leslie. By the way, Leslie, do you have your ticket yet for the new Wolverine movie? I just saw the promo on tv about 2 nights ago.
> 
> Oh, and Susan, we also like to discuss Jamie and Claire as much as possible too. Know any gorgeous red-headed Scots? (See Outlander threads)


I was wondering how long it would be before Hibbing showed up again.

I'd ask Jamie who and Claire who but I'm afraid you all would start throwing things at me. Or worse yet, post 25 pictures of each. Guess I'll go check out those threads... but I have to go to work too!!

And if you forget about the red-headed part, I maintain that the most gorgeous Scot, then and now, is still Sean Connery. Even though he's a geezer now, he's still sexy.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I was wondering how long it would be before Hibbing showed up again.
> 
> I'd ask Jamie who and Claire who but I'm afraid you all would start throwing things at me. Or worse yet, post 25 pictures of each. Guess I'll go check out those threads... but I have to go to work too!!
> 
> And if you forget about the red-headed part, I maintain that the most gorgeous Scot, then and now, is still Sean Connery. Even though he's a geezer now, he's still sexy.


Us, throw things? Never! We might, however, harass you endlessly.

Ok, I will put you out of your misery - again. Jamie and Claire are the main characters of the Outlander Series - fictional, I might add. So, we can't post pictures  .
I agree, Sean Connery is definitely sexy, and I think he is sexier than when he was James Bond. Some things just get better with age.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> And if you forget about the red-headed part, I maintain that the most gorgeous Scot, then and now, is still Sean Connery. Even though he's a geezer now, he's still sexy.


I love having an excuse to go digging deep in my photobucket. Yes, it's Sean.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I love having an excuse to go digging deep in my photobucket. Yes, it's Sean.


OMG - I never thought I would see a bad picture of Sean. That looks like blackmail material!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I love having an excuse to go digging deep in my photobucket. Yes, it's Sean.


OK, that is perhaps not one of his best....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I love having an excuse to go digging deep in my photobucket. Yes, it's Sean.


That is so wrong on so many levels... (and tlshaw, that's Sean, not Hugh)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I love having an excuse to go digging deep in my photobucket. Yes, it's Sean.


I'm sorry. . . .I find that. . .disturbing. . . . .what movie is that? I mean, come on, Sean Connery surely wouldn't dress like a giant baby with boots and a gun just on a lark. . . . . . 

Ann


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That is so wrong on so many levels... (and tlshaw, that's Sean, not Hugh)
> 
> Betsy


My apologies to Hugh (and Leslie). I have now corrected it. It is still blackmail material.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm sorry. . . .I find that. . .disturbing. . . . .what movie is that? I mean, come on, Sean Connery surely wouldn't dress like a giant baby with boots and a gun just on a lark. . . . . .
> 
> Ann


Prom picture.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm sorry. . . .I find that. . .disturbing. . . . .what movie is that? I mean, come on, Sean Connery surely wouldn't dress like a giant baby with boots and a gun just on a lark. . . . . .
> 
> Ann


*Zardoz* (1974).










You can read more here:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070948/

L


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG! Here I was perusing the thread, and enjoying the pictures...and then that! Well,at least it got me laughing this morning. Almost spit coffee on my computer!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Except that your thoughts probably aren't repeatable here


Hey!!! Okay, you're right.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm reposting Leslie's pic just so I can get the picture of Sean out of my head.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> For those who want to do their own fire scene textile study, here's a Kindleboards link to the DVD for the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Better yet, why not post the thread of Australia so we can check out all the Hugh pictures.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> I'm reposting Leslie's pic just so I can get the picture of Sean out of my head.
> 
> Better yet, why not post the thread of Australia so we can check out all the Hugh pictures.


Let me go find it and bump it up for you...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Susan--
> 
> As near as possible, the Hugh Jackman thing probably started in this thread:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,730.0.html about the movie Australia. Though does one really need an excuse to look at a picture of Hugh Jackman? After this, pictures of Hugh started cropping up everywhere.
> ...


I posted the Australia thread at the beginning of this thread but here it is again!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,730.0.html about the movie Australia.

Betsy


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry, all the pictures of Hugh made me forget.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

That Sean Connery pic is too funny! My hubby now officially thinks that I am crazy.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

My blood pressure was starting to go up with all the wonderful photos in this thread...  And then BAM, seeing that pic of Sean was like taking a cold shower.
It was kind of disturbing.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm sorry. . . .I find that. . .disturbing. . . . .what movie is that? I mean, come on, Sean Connery surely wouldn't dress like a giant baby with boots and a gun just on a lark. . . . . .
> 
> Ann


We need to know so that we can avoid that movie.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Prom picture.
> 
> Betsy


ROFL! 
But considering how goofy some of *those* look....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> Sorry, all the pictures of Hugh made me forget.


I thought maybe it was that picture of Sean!










Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> My blood pressure was starting to go up with all the wonderful photos in this thread... And then BAM, seeing that pic of Sean was like taking a cold shower.
> It was kind of disturbing.


Apparently Sean was having a hard time finding work after quitting being James Bond...the "typecast to a role" problem. He needed the money and signed on to be Zed in what is, apparently, one of the worst movies ever made -- a classic in the "so bad it's funny" genre. It also stars Charlotte Rampling. I guess she was broke, too.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh come on! Wasn't once enough of the picture.  

Now, I need to go back to the Australia thread. Or, I could just look at my own avatar - Wow!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry!  Unfortunately, we can't spoiler block images, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:



> *Zardoz* (1974).


OMG. I've actually seen that. I didn't recognize the outfit. It was so bad I put it out of my memory.

In my defense, this was when I lived in Germany... pre-cable.... pre-VHS.... one was dependent on what happened to be broadcast on TV, and there were just three channels. A conversation would not start with "hey what movie do you want to see tonight" but with "hey look! there's a _movie_ on TV tonight! let's watch!" -- so I saw *a lot* of movies that should never have been made in the first place, but they were probably cheap to re-broadcast. I think there was a movie [a single one] on TV three nights a week. Worse yet, most of them were dubbed.

(makes me want to start a thread about what's the worst movie you've ever seen... but then some of the contenders would probably be someone's favorites, and it would just start something... nahhh, better not go there)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I posted the Australia thread at the beginning of this thread but here it is again!
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,730.0.html *about the movie Australia.*
> 
> Betsy


Coulda fooled me....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What, that was a serious discussion and review of cinematic textiles...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> (makes me want to start a thread about what's the worst movie you've ever seen... but then some of the contenders would probably be someone's favorites, and it would just start something... nahhh, better not go there)


Oh, why not? Go ahead, it could be fun. We know how to be civilized!

L


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> (makes me want to start a thread about what's the worst movie you've ever seen... but then some of the contenders would probably be someone's favorites, and it would just start something... nahhh, better not go there)


I promise not to throw a hissy fit if you trash my favorite movie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go Susan Go!

(Not Quite Kindle!!!)

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What, that was a serious discussion and review of cinematic textiles...
> 
> Betsy


Of course it was!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I promise not to throw a hissy fit if you trash my favorite movie.


Better tell us what your favorite movie is, just in case!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

That would take all the fun out of it.  

Not Telling!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought maybe it was that picture of Sean!
> 
> Betsy


You just had to post that again didn't you. 

I agree with kim. I was looking at hot photos of Hugh and then you posted that picture. Maybe it was shock that caused my brain to short circuit.

Anyway, I'd like to thank you all for mentioning and linking the Australia thread. I'm learning how to sew and topics about fabrics and such are proving to be useful. I'm saving the thread in favorites so I can reference it frequently.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

KimmyA said:


> You just had to post that again didn't you.
> 
> I agree with kim. I was looking at hot photos of Hugh and then you posted that picture. Maybe it was shock that caused my brain to short circuit.
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to thank you all for mentioning and linking the Australia thread. I'm learning how to sew and topics about fabrics and such are proving to be useful. I'm saving the thread in favorites so I can reference it frequently.


Kimmy, TOTALLY off topic, but if you're learning to sew, may I recommend a site called patternreview.com -- members' skills range from complete beginner to professional couture -- and they are almost as friendly as KB! (And they don't just review patterns, either. Though I haven't spotted any pics or pecs of Hugh there yet.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> That would take all the fun out of it.
> 
> Not Telling!


Let me guess. *Zardoz*?

L


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Susan. I definitely check it out. Though the fact they don't have Hugh pics is disappointing.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Let me guess. *Zardoz*?
> 
> L


How did you guess? No, really, I had never even heard of it till Betsy posted that picture. <shudders and winces>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahem.  I'll just say that I had never heard of it, either, until LESLIE first posted the picture.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And, can we all agree. . . . .NEVER to post THAT picture again. . . . .thank you.  You know what, don't even quote that post -- unless you're going to delete the image!  

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And, can we all agree. . . . .NEVER to post THAT picture again. . . . .thank you. You know what, don't even quote that post -- unless you're going to delete the image!
> 
> Ann


Actually, if you want to see disturbing, go check out the grammar pet peeves thread. The things that centaurs are doing with apostrophes! It makes Zed/Sean look good!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ahem. I'll just say that I had never heard of it, either, until LESLIE first posted the picture.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Ok, open mouth, insert foot.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Actually, if you want to see disturbing, go check out the grammar pet peeves thread. The things that centaurs are doing with apostrophes! It makes Zed/Sean look good!


Yeeeessss. . . . .THAT was disturbing too. . . . . .at least Sean got paid to look idiotic. 

Ann


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Seriously. But I didn't see anything of the town. This was in the early days of dating DD's dad, who is from MN, and whenever we were up there to visit his family he would take me around to different towns to visit extended family and friends, a few each time, for little just-to-meet visits of an hour or two. Nice people, all of them (ok... almost all), but I hardly even remember all the names because the visits were short and the families were large. Anyway, one of them was in Hibbing.


What other exciting places did you see? Cloquet? Virginia? Ely? Babbitt? Embarrass? Winton? Duluth? Biwabik? Gilbert?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> What other exciting places did you see? Cloquet? Virginia? Ely? Babbitt? Embarrass? Winton? Duluth? Biwabik? Gilbert?


Chisholm? (Best spring water) Grand Rapids? (Home of Judy Garland) Bemidji (Home of Paul Bunyan--don't start, Leslie!)

Of course, if you've been to Hibbing, home of Bob Dylan and Mary Jane Pasalich Hamas AKA "Mom", where else do you need to go? LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Chisholm? (Best spring water) Grand Rapids? (Home of Judy Garland) Bemidji (Home of Paul Bunyan--don't start, Leslie!)


We all know that Bemidji is a variant spelling of Bangor.

L


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Y'know....Hugh just doesn't look like Hugh with short hair.


And he looks so much better when he's scruffed up a bit...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> We all know that Bemidji is a variant spelling of Bangor.
> 
> L


LOL!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> We all know that Bemidji is a variant spelling of Bangor.
> 
> L


Until recently, I booked corporate travel. Had a guy who wanted to fly into Bemidiji, but he kept pronouncing it "Bim-G." I kept, not outright correcting him, pronouncing it correctly in the discussion, hoping he would follow along. Nope. To this day, whenever I hear "Bemidji," I get horrible flashbacks.

Hmph, Betty, hmpfh. There are other places around these parts that have their charms, one of those charms being -- of course -- the easy driving distance to Hibbing, but still.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

KimmyA said:


> Thanks Susan. I definitely check it out. Though the fact they don't have Hugh pics is disappointing.


You could always import some from here. Who knows, they might be greatly appreciated... that board is considerably more skewed toward female members than this one.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> What other exciting places did you see? Cloquet? Virginia? Ely? Babbitt? Embarrass? Winton? Duluth? Biwabik? Gilbert?


Most of the family is in Duluth. Some in Eagan, suburb of MPLS. Friend in Stewartville (sp?), near Rochester. Friends near Moose Lake, midway between Duluth and the Cities. Couple of other places I don't recall. And I got a tour of the high school in Cloquet where he student-taught. Exciting stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> Until recently, I booked corporate travel. Had a guy who wanted to fly into Bemidiji, but he kept pronouncing it "Bim-G." I kept, not outright correcting him, pronouncing it correctly in the discussion, hoping he would follow along. Nope. To this day, whenever I hear "Bemidji," I get horrible flashbacks.
> 
> Hmph, Betty *Betsy*, hmpfh. There are other places around these parts that have their charms, one of those charms being -- of course -- the easy driving distance to Hibbing, but still.


Bite your tongue! I can hear my mother rolling over in her grave from here!  Of course she and Dad are buried in Hibbing, not far from Bus Andy's grave (co-founder of what would become Greyhound Bus).

Actually, for Mom, just about anywhere in Minnesota was better than anywhere else in the country!

Betsy


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry, Betsy -- was just thinking about my MIL, Betty.   

Feel free to mangle my name from now on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not a problem, it's easy to do.  Betty is one of the few nicknames I haven't gone by.

Betsy


----------

